# Drill Bit



## cdpromo1 (Mar 29, 2017)

What type of drill bit should I use to make holes for my thermostats on my new Old Country Pecos?


----------



## dabigbozman (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharp bits that are intended to be used on metal


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 29, 2017)

cdpromo1 said:


> What type of drill bit should I use to make holes for my thermostats on my new Old Country Pecos?


Any American made Drill Bit with HSS (High-Speed Steel) on it that is sharp will work fine as long as what you are trying to drill isn't harder than what your Drill Bit is made of.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 29, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Any American made Drill Bit with HSS (High-Speed Steel) on it that is sharp will work fine as long as what you are trying to drill isn't harder than what your Drill Bit is made of.


Also knowing the correct speed (RPM) to spin the Drill Bit is important. General Rule of Thumb, Large Drill bits turn slow and small drill bits turn fast!  There is drill bit speed chart available online if you would like more specifics.


----------



## joe black (Mar 29, 2017)

I would use 350-500 RPM max.  A smaller pilot hole first would help.


----------



## hunt4570 (Jun 13, 2017)

​How thick the material is that you are drilling makes a huge difference on tools and technique.. how thick is the metal?


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 13, 2017)

Did anyone mention cutting oil?


----------



## rickhdz36 (Jun 14, 2017)

Definetly use a small drill bit first for a pilot hole. I feel like the gauge is about 1/2" but I cant really remember. a Uni-bit is super helpful and easy to use.


----------



## srmartin15 (Jul 2, 2017)

I used a hole saw 7/8th Lenox from Lowe's on my OKJ Highlander. Go nice and slow and use oil while drilling to help lubricate and cool it down. Just like smoking, use your drill low and slow and just be patient. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

